# Wordle and Quordle  Daily



## Right Now (Jun 29, 2022)

Does anyone else look forward to the game?
Let's try this for fun.  Post your daily attempts, and root for each other not to wear our brains out but to sharpen our thinking!
I will start it off.

Wordle 375 5/6






Daily Quordle 156


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jun 30, 2022)

Wordle 376 5/6






Daily Quordle 157


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jul 1, 2022)

Wordle 377 3/6




Daily Quordle 158


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jul 2, 2022)

Seems no one is interested in this word game.  Hard to imagine, as it is addictive.

Oh well, I give.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 11, 2022)

Daily Quordle 260


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Wordle 479 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Oct 12, 2022)

Wordle 480 6/6







Daily Quordle 261


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 13, 2022)

Wordle 481 5/6






Daily Quordle 262


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 14, 2022)

Wordle 482 3/6




Daily Quordle 263


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 14, 2022)

If anyone would like to post their scores here, well......that's what I hope for!
Please share!


----------



## Right Now (Oct 15, 2022)

Wordle 483 3/6




Daily Quordle 264


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 16, 2022)

Wordle 484 3/6




Daily Quordle 265


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 17, 2022)

Wordle 485 4/6





Daily Quordle 266


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 18, 2022)

Wordle 486 3/6




Daily Quordle 267


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 19, 2022)

Wordle 487 5/6






Daily Quordle 268


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 20, 2022)

Wordle 488 5/6






Daily Quordle 269


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 I must still be sleepy!  Terrible today.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 21, 2022)

Wordle 489 4/6





Daily Quordle 270


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 24, 2022)

Wordle 492 4/6





Daily Quordle 273


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 26, 2022)

Wordle 494 4/6





Daily Quordle 275


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 A good start to my day!


----------



## Right Now (Oct 28, 2022)

Wordle 496 4/6





Daily Quordle 277


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 29, 2022)

Wordle 497 4/6





Daily Quordle 278


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 30, 2022)

Wordle 498 3/6




Daily Quordle 279


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Oct 31, 2022)

Wordle 499 5/6






Daily Quordle 280


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 2, 2022)

Wordle 501 4/6





Daily Quordle 282


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 3, 2022)

Wordle 502 4/6





Daily Quordle 283


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 4, 2022)

Wordle 503 4/6





Daily Quordle 284


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 5, 2022)

Some days it's a split decision...
Wordle 504 2/6



Daily Quordle 285


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 11, 2022)

Wordle 510 3/6




Daily Quordle 291


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 12, 2022)

Wordle 511 4/6





Daily Quordle 292


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 14, 2022)

Wordle 513 4/6





Daily Quordle 294


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 15, 2022)

I had anesthesia today......wonder if it had magical powers?
Wordle 514 2/6



Daily Quordle 295


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)

Wordle 515 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 16, 2022)

After effects of yesterday?  Nah, just not with it today.

Wordle 515 5/6






Daily Quordle 296


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 16, 2022)

@Farrah Nuff , so happy to see your post today!  Please stay and play daily.  It's great fun.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)

Thanks and I'll do my best. I've been playing Wordle but only sporadically, for some time now. 
I tried my hand at Quordle but that was a bit of a challenge. But Wordle, yes, I'll try to keep up!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)

@Right Now 

Here's a link to some Wordle variations along with some other types of games.
You're good at this, I'd say! I saw this site a few days ago and I bookmarked it then.
Anyway, here's the link - *https://wordleplay.com/*


----------



## Right Now (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you, I'll try it soon!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 17, 2022)

Wordle 516 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 17, 2022)

Wordle 516 4/6





Daily Quordle 297


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 Tough ones today


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 17, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Wordle 516 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Right Now (Nov 18, 2022)

Wordle 517 4/6





Daily Quordle 298


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 18, 2022)

Wordle 517 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 19, 2022)

I almost scared myself today!  

Wordle 518 2/6



Daily Quordle 299


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 19, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Wordle 517 3/6


Nice one!  Don't ya love it when you amaze yourself?  Me, too!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 19, 2022)

Wordle 518 4/6






@Right Now 
I got it but it wasn't as easy for moi!  
I like your new avatar too, very nice!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 20, 2022)

Wordle 519 6/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 20, 2022)

Wordle 519 4/6





Daily Quordle 300


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 21, 2022)

Wordle 520 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 21, 2022)

Wordle 520 4/6






Daily Quordle 301


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 21, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Wordle 520 3/6


Wow!  Nicely done, @Farrah Nuff


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 22, 2022)

Wordle 521 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 23, 2022)

Wordle 522 2/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 24, 2022)

Wordle 523 2/6



Daily Quordle 304


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 24, 2022)

Still don't have my computer back so not able to do as much.  Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Wordle 523 X/6








That's no good but you do far better at this than I did today. No matter, tomorrow's another day! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Wordle 524 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 25, 2022)

Wordle 524 4/6





Daily Quordle 305


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 26, 2022)

Wordle 525 3/6




Daily Quordle 306


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Wordle 525 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 27, 2022)

Wordle 526 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 27, 2022)

Bad start, but redeemed myself...

Wordle 526 5/6







Daily Quordle 307


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Nov 28, 2022)

Wordle 527 4/6





Daily Quordle 308


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 28, 2022)

Wordle 527 3/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 28, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Wordle 527 4/6


Do you have any particular word that you normally start with?
Oftentimes I'll use ADIEU but sometimes I switch it up. Today
I used STEAK. Still, it's always great fun to solve the puzzle.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 28, 2022)

No word in particular. Whatever strikes me.  First word always has two vowels though.
Different first word every day.  It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 28, 2022)

Right Now said:


> No word in particular. Whatever strikes me.  First word always has two vowels though.
> Different first word every day.  It's fun, isn't it?


Yep, it's a lot of fun for sure! I enjoy simple games like Wordle. They keep my mind sharp.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 4/6





Daily Quordle 309


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Wordle 528 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Nov 30, 2022)

Wordle 529 4/6





Daily Quordle 310


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 30, 2022)

Wordle 529 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 1, 2022)

Wordle 530 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 1, 2022)

Wordle 530 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 2, 2022)

Wordle 531 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 2, 2022)

Daily Quordle 312


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 2, 2022)

Wordle 531 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 3, 2022)

Wordle 532 3/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 3, 2022)

Wordle 532 3/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 3, 2022)

@Right Now You're very kind, thank you, I like kindness.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 4, 2022)

Wordle 533 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 5, 2022)

Not my best today!

Wordle 534 5/6






Daily Quordle 315


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 5, 2022)

Wordle 534 6/6








Wasn't my best either.
Still, it's fun!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 6, 2022)

Wordle 535 4/6





Daily Quordle 316


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 6, 2022)

Wordle 535 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 7, 2022)

Wordle 536 4/6





Daily Quordle 317


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 7, 2022)

Wordle 536 2/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Wordle 537 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 8, 2022)

Wordle 537 2/6



Daily Quordle 318


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Daily Quordle 318


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 9, 2022)

Wordle 538 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 9, 2022)

Wordle 538 6/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 10, 2022)

Wordle 539 5/6






Daily Quordle 320


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 10, 2022)

Wordle 539 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 11, 2022)

Wordle 540 4/6





Daily Quordle 321


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Wordle 540 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Wordle 540 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a steak, well done!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 12, 2022)

A great start to my week! Hope it continues

Wordle 541 2/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 12, 2022)

Daily Quordle 322


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Right Now said:


> A great start to my week! Hope it continues
> 
> Wordle 541 2/6


Wow, that's great! You'll make an excellent cryptographer one day perhaps.
Me, I feel like Sherlock Holmes sometimes, figuring out the elementary. 

Wordle 541 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Wordle 542 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 13, 2022)

Wordle 542 5/6






Daily Quordle 323


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Dec 14, 2022)

Wordle 543 3/6




Daily Quordle 324


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 14, 2022)

Wordle 543 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 15, 2022)

Wordle 544 5/6






Daily Quordle 325


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

Twas a tough one today!

Wordle 544 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Got it in 3 today, yea me!  

Wordle 545 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 16, 2022)

Nicely done, Farrah Nuff!

Wordle 545 5/6






Daily Quordle 326


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Dec 17, 2022)

Wordle 546 3/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 17, 2022)

Wordle 546 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 18, 2022)

Looks like it might be a good day!

Wordle 547 2/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 18, 2022)

You did great, Farrah!
Me? Not so good on Wordle, but redeemed myself on Quordle.
Wordle 547 5/6






Daily Quordle 328


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 20, 2022)

Wordle 549 3/6





I was sick and didn't play yesterday


----------



## Right Now (Dec 20, 2022)

Wordle 549 4/6






Hope you're feeling better, Farrah


----------



## Right Now (Dec 20, 2022)

Daily Quordle 330


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Dec 21, 2022)

Wordle 550 5/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 21, 2022)

Wordle 550 3/6





A toughie today!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 22, 2022)

Wordle 551 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 22, 2022)

Wordle 551 5/6






Daily Quordle 332


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 23, 2022)

Wordle 552 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 23, 2022)

Wordle 552 3/6





Daily Quordle 333


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 24, 2022)

Wordle 553 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 24, 2022)

Wordle 553 2/6



Daily Quordle 334


quordle.com
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 

What is happening?  Who is this person in my head?!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 24, 2022)

Right Now said:


> What is happening? Who is this person in my head?!


There's someone in my head but it's not me.

Just like some people enjoy their steaks, _well done_, I say!
I wish you a merry Christmas too! Have fun, enjoy the day!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 25, 2022)

Wordle 554 4/6





Daily Quordle 335


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 25, 2022)

Wordle 554 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 26, 2022)

Wordle 555 4/6





Daily Quordle 336


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 26, 2022)

Wordle 555 3/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 27, 2022)

Wordle 556 5/6







This one about did me in!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 27, 2022)

Daily Quordle 337


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 27, 2022)

Wordle 556 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 27, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Wordle 556 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you made it after all. 
Good for you for persevering!
Not to mention your Quordle prowess.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 28, 2022)

Wordle 557 4/6





Daily Quordle 338


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 28, 2022)

Wordle 557 3/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 29, 2022)

Wordle 558 4/6






It's such a nice feeling when those letters all turn green!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 29, 2022)

Wordle 558 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 29, 2022)

Daily Quordle 339


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 29, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Wordle 558 4/6


@Right Now 

Our paths to the solution were
very similar today, it appears.

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> @Right Now
> 
> Our paths to the solution were
> very similar today, it appears.
> ...


That IS spooky....but then, you may be right about the great minds part!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 4/6





Daily Quordle 340


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

Wordle 559 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 31, 2022)

Wordle 560 X/6








Aptly missed!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 31, 2022)

I had my doubts that I'd solve this one myself!

Wordle 560 6/6


----------



## Right Now (Dec 31, 2022)

Redeemed myself!
Daily Quordle 341


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jan 1, 2023)

Wordle 561 4/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 1, 2023)

Wordle 561 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Jan 2, 2023)

Wordle 562 5/6






Daily Quordle 343


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jan 3, 2023)

Wordle 563 4/6





Daily Quordle 344


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jan 5, 2023)

Wordle 565 3/6




Daily Quordle 346


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Jan 6, 2023)

Wordle 566 4/6





Daily Quordle 347


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 8:05 AM)

Wordle 567 6/6







Daily Quordle 348


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 8:07 AM)

I miss your postings, @Farrah Nuff.  I understand why you are not here right now, but I still miss you.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 1:54 PM)

Thanks, I got today’s in 2 tries!
Yeah, I know, I’m amazed too!
I promise that I didn’t cheat but
my first guess, no letters, none!

Wordle 567 2/6




Flabbergasted


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 2:45 PM)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Thanks, I got today’s in 2 tries!
> Yeah, I know, I’m amazed too!
> I promise that I didn’t cheat but
> my first guess, no letters, none!
> ...


I knew you could do it....!   Well done, you!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Sunday at 4:25 AM)

Wordle 568 4/6


----------



## Right Now (Sunday at 7:20 AM)

Wordle 568 3/6





Daily Quordle 349


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Monday at 7:43 AM)

Wordle 569 3/6




Daily Quordle 350


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Tuesday at 8:22 AM)

Wordle 570 5/6







Daily Quordle 351


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 7:29 AM)

Wordle 571 5/6


----------



## Right Now (Wednesday at 7:30 AM)

Wordle 571 3/6





Daily Quordle 352


quordle.com


----------



## Right Now (Yesterday at 8:38 AM)

Not my best effort!

Wordle 572 6/6








Daily Quordle 353


quordle.com


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Yesterday at 8:52 AM)

A toughie!

Wordle 572 5/6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Today at 6:30 AM)

Wordle 573 4/6


----------



## Right Now (41 minutes ago)

I almost forgot today!  Home now so...

Wordle 573 4/6






Daily Quordle 354


quordle.com


----------

